# Duke of Lancaster ship November 2015



## Lavino (Nov 8, 2015)

Visited the ship in north wales with @woopashoopaa @vulex and @telf. great looking ship with some good graffitti. Lots of barbed wire and fences around the ship but managed to get to the ship but then we heard " your not supposed to be here" by the secca guy coming from his cabin. Did manage to get some pictures was a nice leisurely look around and nice scenery to be had.on with my history and pics....

On August 10th, 1979, a former Sealink passenger ferry called “The Duke of Lancaster" was beached at Llanerch-y-Mor in North Wales with the intention of turning it into a floating leisure and retail complex called The Fun Ship but the project never achieved it’s full potential due to many long running legal disputes with the local council.

Make no bones about it, until it was converted into a car ferry she was one of the finest vessels afloat at the time. The first class quarters in the late fifties and early sixties were the best around, silver service restaurants, state rooms and luxurious cabins. In fact, the facilities and the accommodation on board Lancaster were so good she was frequently taken out of her usual ferry service and used as a cruise liner with frequent annual cruises around Scotland, Scandinavia and the Mediterranean.


----------



## smiler (Nov 8, 2015)

You Nailed That, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Telf. (Nov 8, 2015)

Brilliant set there Lavino, it was a good day out. :yes:


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

Telf. said:


> Brilliant set there Lavino, it was a good day out. :yes:



It certainly was a good day. Wouldn't have minded getting onboard for a closer look. Tho I think that might prove a little tricky...


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 9, 2015)

Thats pretty awesome, they love a bit of razor wire I see lol


----------



## Lavino (Nov 9, 2015)

Not very clever these Welsh lol just need to go when the tides out


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great photography,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice one! Certainly a bit different!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 10, 2015)

Everyone seems to get busted here
nice set of shots


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 14, 2015)

I have viewed this from the footpath only as the security man clocked us, very impressive indeed


----------



## Telf. (Nov 14, 2015)

Sshhhh... said:


> I have viewed this from the footpath only as the security man clocked us, very impressive indeed



I think he was catching some sleep until we got nr his caravan, tbh I thought the caravan was empty at first. Lol


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 15, 2015)

Telf. said:


> I think he was catching some sleep until we got nr his caravan, tbh I thought the caravan was empty at first. Lol



Thought you said 'catching some SHEEP' at first glance !! Another potentially entertaining evening ruined ..... !
Good report mate !! Remember really bad stories of this location a few years back reguarding 'security' !!


----------



## Cowieb (Nov 19, 2015)

Very interesting love the artwork lol


----------

